# 92 Gallon Corner Stand



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I was thinking of building a stand with more space underneath and was wondering if anybody knows what the arc of the bow masures at or how I would get those measurements? I was just wondering if there's quicker way than making a template for it. Thanks! I'll post up some ideas in a bit.


----------



## volkspider (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, go to this site:

Circle Calculator

You can see you'll need to measure two things. The easiest ones are probably the chord (i.e. length of the tank) and arc (the length of the bow from corner to corner -- you'll probably need tailor's tape for that). Just plug those numbers in and the app will spit out the radius. Once you know the radius, you can draw the arc on some plywood with a string compass.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

Perfect. Thanks!


----------

